# Rules for Christianity Forum...



## pebbles

-This forum is for those who *know* JESUS CHRIST to be their LORD and SAVIOR. It is not here to question HIS existence or criticize those who believe in HIM.
-Any posts and/or threads not related to The LORD JESUS will be moved to the Off Topic Forum.
-Inappropriate posts and/or threads  will be removed or deleted all together.

Thank-you, in advance, for your anticipated cooperation. Be blessed, ladies.


----------



## beverly

Updated Board Rules:

The purpose of this particular forum is to allow believers of Jesus Christ to fellowship together. Its not political, controversial, or a means for debating. Any post that do not pertain to spiritual advancement, encouragement, etc. will be removed. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.


----------

